# EV chargers



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Arrow3030 said:


> Code check.
> 
> I'm putting in 8 Tesla chargers. The discos are with in line of site per bid.
> 
> Are LOS discos required for EV chargers?


I know this is generally Hackwork's turf ., but yes you do need disconnection if you are running above.,

1.) more than 240 volts line to line ( typically 277 volts and up ) 

2.) more than 60 amp input current.

that is one of the two items it have to be disconnected next to the charger. 

I just got some info about the EV charger in my area ( philippines ) 
No we dont need disconnect if the breaker is in line of sight as long you are on 240 volt circuit with 50 amp primary circuit but once you hit 400 or 480 volts then yes it is automatic requirement for local disconnect no matter what size input rating it is. 

Anyway Arrow if you can not get into the breaker panel for some reason then yes you do need local disconnect switch useally strong arm bandit type. It can be fused or non fused type. 

I dont know if your state do have addtional details on EV charger may change on codewise.


----------



## Arrow3030 (Mar 12, 2014)

Thanks. The chargers came with specific installation info requiring a disco so I just decided to put them w/in LOS.

I'll check the code book eventually.

These are 80 amp 240 SP chargers.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Arrow3030 said:


> Thanks. The chargers came with specific installation info requiring a disco so I just decided to put them w/in LOS.
> 
> I'll check the code book eventually.
> 
> These are 80 amp 240 SP chargers.


That is pretty good size charger rating ., and it is a good call to install a local disconnect switch anyway.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

625.43 Disconnecting Means. For equipment rated more than 60 amperes or more than 150 volts to ground, the disconnecting means shall be provided and installed in a readily accessible location. The disconnecting means shall be lockable open in accordance with 110.25.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Switched said:


> 625.43 Disconnecting Means. For equipment rated more than 60 amperes or more than 150 volts to ground, the disconnecting means shall be provided and installed in a readily accessible location. The disconnecting means shall be lockable open in accordance with 110.25.


Oops, I already messed this up once or twice before cause the breaker was right near. I should know better. Mainly I read the section regarding types of equipment or locations before getting my toes wet. Sometimes I forget to though and this is one spot I musta glossed over. Never again! macmikeman has spoken!


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

If the panel is right there, you can put a lockout accessory on the breaker and be in compliance. Something like the QO2PAF. They're about 20 bucks, so an air conditioner disconnect may actually be cheaper sometimes.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> If the panel is right there, you can put a lockout accessory on the breaker and be in compliance. Something like the QO2PAF. They're about 20 bucks, so an air conditioner disconnect may actually be cheaper sometimes.


The local breaker lockout accessory bracket can be done too. I know it cheaper to go this route. 

The air conditioner disconnect may work if you used 60 amp air conditioner disconnect and keep the charger input at 50 amp or less. 

Myself I rather use little larger one depending on the rating of input rating of EV charger set at. they do run pretty much full blast for quite few hours simuair to the industrail battery chargers are.


----------



## Arrow3030 (Mar 12, 2014)

It seems prone to vandalism. Someone could easily turn off chargers upsetting a lot of people


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Arrow3030 said:


> It seems prone to vandalism. Someone could easily turn off chargers upsetting a lot of people


That's what I always said about outside service disconnects on houses, bad idea.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Arrow3030 said:


> It seems prone to vandalism. Someone could easily turn off chargers upsetting a lot of people


People say that about all sorts of exposed disconnects, but the reality is that it just doesn't happen with enough frequency to let it rent space in your head.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Forty Years I have lived in outside disconnect land and never heard or witnessed an act of shutting off somebody's power maliciously , except for when HECO has done it. It is like saying to someone- don't go outside, you are likely going to get eaten by a dragon.


----------



## Arrow3030 (Mar 12, 2014)

Wiring these things suck. There's no room for bending/extra wire. Hopefully by the eighth one I'll be faster.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Arrow3030 said:


> Wiring these things suck. There's no room for bending/extra wire. Hopefully by the eighth one I'll be faster.


Hopefully Hax chimes in. He is very knowledgeable when it comes to EV chargers. probably has wired more than almost any one of us.


----------



## Arrow3030 (Mar 12, 2014)

sbrn33 said:


> Arrow3030 said:
> 
> 
> > Wiring these things suck. There's no room for bending/extra wire. Hopefully by the eighth one I'll be faster.
> ...


I found my groove. I did two 4 times as fast as the first one. Once I accepted that they suck it got easier. That doesn't really make sense I'm guessing.

I pull the wire in the pipe w/o the charger attached only leaving about an inch sticking out. Then slip charger on, tug the wires up another 2" into their terminals.


----------



## Arrow3030 (Mar 12, 2014)

It's tight. Luckily the runs are short on these ones and tugging a couple of extra inches wasn't too hard.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Arrow3030 said:


> It's tight. Luckily the runs are short on these ones and tugging a couple of extra inches wasn't too hard.


Tight is an understatement!


----------



## Arrow3030 (Mar 12, 2014)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Tight is an understatement!


Yup. I spent more time cursing Elon today than usual


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Arrow3030 said:


> Yup. I spent more time cursing Elon today than usual


I bet, that looks brain surgery tight, especially to a guy with hands and fingers my size.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Arrow3030 said:


> It's tight. Luckily the runs are short on these ones and tugging a couple of extra inches wasn't too hard.


Jezz that is freaking tight there.,

did ya ran it from back?


----------



## Arrow3030 (Mar 12, 2014)

frenchelectrican said:


> Jezz that is freaking tight there.,
> 
> did ya ran it from back?


It's a bottom entry. Chargers are on a finished concrete wall. The circuit entry is directly behind the charging conductors.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Arrow3030 said:


> It's a bottom entry. Chargers are on a finished concrete wall. The circuit entry is directly behind the charging conductors.
> View attachment 124162


Thanks for clearing it up and that way I can be prepared for that when I get some Telsa charger show up in my area.


----------



## Arrow3030 (Mar 12, 2014)

frenchelectrican said:


> Thanks for clearing it up and that way I can be prepared for that when I get some Telsa charger show up in my area.


I'm hoping this post helps out someone else!

My biggest mistake was setting my pipe to the wrong back plate. There's two plates, one for top entry and one for back or bottom entry. I should have used shallow strut but since I grabbed the wrong plate I thought I needed deep strut. I fixed it with some okay box offsets and kicks but I wish I caught that sooner.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Arrow3030 said:


> It's tight. Luckily the runs are short on these ones and tugging a couple of extra inches wasn't too hard.













LOL. The two stubby 200 amp fuses are gone. They read my post about putting 200 amp fuses into 100 amp rated chargers. :vs_laugh:


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Arrow3030 said:


> I'm hoping this post helps out someone else!
> 
> My biggest mistake was setting my pipe to the wrong back plate. There's two plates, one for top entry and one for back or bottom entry. I should have used shallow strut but since I grabbed the wrong plate I thought I needed deep strut. I fixed it with some okay box offsets and kicks but I wish I caught that sooner.


Thanks for the tip on that.

One thing I am aware when I was reading the specs on Tesla charger there is two verison that we can get it in Philippines is either US or JIS spec depending on the Tesla car show up with either charger port on the vechile so just a matter of timming to get correct charger but I know most case typically two pole DC cable for charger port but input side that is kinda 50-50 split between single phase or three phase input unless they supply 400 volts input charger typically what I am aware they are stright 3 phase input.


----------



## Arrow3030 (Mar 12, 2014)

frenchelectrican said:


> Thanks for the tip on that.
> 
> One thing I am aware when I was reading the specs on Tesla charger there is two verison that we can get it in Philippines is either US or JIS spec depending on the Tesla car show up with either charger port on the vechile so just a matter of timming to get correct charger but I know most case typically two pole DC cable for charger port but input side that is kinda 50-50 split between single phase or three phase input unless they supply 400 volts input charger typically what I am aware they are stright 3 phase input.


I wish I could get 3 phase. My guy is telling me they only come in SP.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Arrow3030 said:


> I wish I could get 3 phase. My guy is telling me they only come in SP.


Yes for that size typically Single phase for now but maybe not too far in future they should come out with three phase verison of small tesla chargers.

But yes there is three phase verison of tesla charger it called super charger.

Myself and I think MikeFl and not sure someone else in the fourm was discussing the super charger station. 

They take 480 volts input. not sure what size IIRC but I know it is way more than 10KW on sizewise. I will have to find that subject what myself and Mike was talking about.

Edit .,, Note there is a link for this topic ( super chargers)/


----------



## Arrow3030 (Mar 12, 2014)

It's pretty ridiculous to have an 80 amp single phase load in a building with 3 phase power so I would think the change would happen soon also.

I'm not much of an engineer but this job has two new 80 amp single phase loads on that transformer now which can't be ideal for balancing.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Arrow3030 said:


> It's pretty ridiculous to have an 80 amp single phase load in a building with 3 phase power so I would think the change would happen soon also.
> 
> I'm not much of an engineer but this job has two new 80 amp single phase loads on that transformer now which can't be ideal for balancing.


I just hope so because there is some customer do have three phase supply so why they can make a small tesla charger to work on 208 or 240 volts three phase even 480 volts Three phase as well., 

Pftt that part I am not too keen especially with Wye system with unbalanced loads the delta have some leeway on it as long it dont affect line to neutral loads.


----------



## Arrow3030 (Mar 12, 2014)

I checked my notes from today. These ones have two input options, 277 line to neutral and 240 line to line. Both at 80 amp single phase.

Ever seen a 100 amp single pole breaker?


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Arrow3030 said:


> I checked my notes from today. These ones have two input options, 277 line to neutral and 240 line to line. Both at 80 amp single phase.
> 
> Ever seen a 100 amp single pole breaker?


Very few 100 amp single pole breaker around but the cost .,, :blink: 

I have see one quite few years ago but currently ., no not so far.

But for 277 volts single phase breaker maybe ya may snag one but again the cost .,, 

I am pretty sure SqD or CH do have on in the catalog book but I dont know how far advance it have to be order it unless you get them in multipole verison.


----------

